# Miss Bosco in new home...



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

... the new kitchen is finally finished and my pride and joy is finally in surroundings worthy of her


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow looks like completely different room , did you do it ?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Very beautiful machine! Can I just make a suggestion.. I think the setup would look even better if you remove the knock box drawer and put the Bosco directly on the countertop.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

bronc said:


> Very beautiful machine! Can I just make a suggestion.. I think the setup would look even better if you remove the knock box drawer and put the Bosco directly on the countertop.


It would be too low then,I'm only a short ass and that knock box is the business plus I'm hoping that Dave is gonna be two Indian slate tiles short for his bathroom ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And then where do you put the grinds?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Super cool coffee corner


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow looks like completely different room , did you do it ?


Cheers pal,no a mate did it whilst we were away for the week,did a top job,well chuffed with it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Cheers pal,no a mate did it whilst we were away for the week,did a top job,well chuffed with it


Not surprised your chuffed ,looks stonking. Great coffee corner . Plumbed , draws for cups, knock draw. What more could you want !


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a beast! Massive!!! I have to admit I'm a bit envious. Great setup (love the dedicated cup draw too)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic I bet you're well chuffed.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Looks amazing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

bronc said:


> Very beautiful machine! Can I just make a suggestion.. I think the setup would look even better if you remove the knock box drawer and put the Bosco directly on the countertop.


Having it raised like that makes the Mythos look a bit more acceptable in size!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well done looks fantastic:good:


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm intrigued by the bottle of bubbly in the first pic, which appears to be defying gravity.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

jonners said:


> I'm intrigued by the bottle of bubbly in the first pic, which appears to be defying gravity.


Cool ain't it...my mate who did the kitchen made some,it's just a piece of wood with the ends cut at an angle(the correct angle is probably key)and a hole in it then the angle vs weight and posistion of bottle counterbalance each other


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have to admit she finally looks at home and happy to be with you, enjoy it forever dude


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Have to admit she finally looks at home and happy to be with you, enjoy it forever dude


Cheers pal,you knew she'd be loved with me...enjoying her retirement years after her work in developing the L1...an interesting career indeed ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If only all the l1 owners knew that miss Bosco is effectively the mother of these levers!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep,wonder if Mr Bosco himself in Napoli knows...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Miss Bosco? Looks manly to me, else she got a lot a junk in the trunk


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great.

But part of me liked the breeze block wall against Miss Bosco


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,she can handle herself...put it that way


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to give her a first name ending in a to clarify the female perspective...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Italia Bosco, merivigliosa!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never thought about the gender of coffee machines before.

Are grinders masculine?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think many people have but machina di caffe is definitely female....


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are grinders masculine?


Of course,Signor Mythos and Signorina Bosco make the perfect couple ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha beautiful! What does that make us who bring them together Cilla Black?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In bubba case "lucky"


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Just seen this Bubba, kitchen and more importantly the coffee gear look good together! Bet your really pleased with the end result!

I will have to pop round when next in Huddersfield for a look in person!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah! that's a knock drawer underneath, thought it was a cash register!! charging people to come and look.

.

looks great mate....well done


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Its a beast of a machine, spotted you youtube video from before you kitchen was done up as well! you must be happy with the setup now!


----------

